# 2005 Sammy DLP - worth repairs?



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey everyone,

We have a 2005 52 inch Samsung DLP that has been through 1 new lamp and one new color wheel. From what I have read, that is pretty good for repairs.

Well last week the picture went out again, so we bought a new lamp. That wasn't the problem, so we took it in in order to get an estimate for repairs. They said it is the DMD board. They would charge us $380 for the part and $100 for labor. These are discounted because we bought the lamp from them. Apparently the board is $480 and labor normally $150.

Anyway, is it worth about $500 for a TV that is 6 years old? This new technology seems to be wearing out rather fast, considering I still have a 32 inch JVC from somewhere around 1993.

Opinions?

Thanks!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

IMO, it's not worth it. You can get another DLP at about the same size or even bigger for a few hundred more.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No rear-projection TV is worth that. Get a direct-view TV to replace the RP. You'll be MUCH happier for much longer.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

$480 for a good as new 2D 52" set? Lets compare.

Best Buy $1000

Fry's: $1200  
Wal*mart $800
Costco (50") $600
Sams's Club $850 (50") This is a 600hz Plasma

Mitsubishi has a 60" 1080P 3D DLP for $1000 at Fry's


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I also have a 2005 Sammy 46" DLP. It has also had multiple lamps, a color wheel and another board (don't remember which one) replaced. All within the first year, so fortunately under warranty.

I will not even so much as replace the bulb in this set when it goes the next time. I will get a new 52" LCD and be done.

I will then give it to a charity and let them sell it or use it. 

Can you tell I have not been happy with this set?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> $480 for a good as new 2D 52" set? Lets compare.
> 
> Best Buy $1000
> 
> ...


Thanks for that research! We don't have a Fry's in Washington. And we don't belong to Costco or Sam's.



Herdfan said:


> I also have a 2005 Sammy 46" DLP. It has also had multiple lamps, a color wheel and another board (don't remember which one) replaced. All within the first year, so fortunately under warranty.
> 
> I will not even so much as replace the bulb in this set when it goes the next time. I will get a new 52" LCD and be done.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we have had 2 or 3 things replaced - under extended warranty, so it still cost us, but not what it would have without the extended. This was the last straw for us as well at $500 - which is after $170 on a lamp. So we are talking near $700 for repairs. They were going to discount us to $500 since we bought the lamp from them, but that does not negate the lamp cost.

So we picked up a Panny 50 inch plasma for $599. We also paid for the extended warranty at $230 as it is a 5 year term, not 4. And if we never have to use it, they will refund half of it at the end of the term.

Thank you all for your help and input and wisdom. It is greatly appreciated!


----------

